# How long can they "hold it"?



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Just curious how long they really can hold it.

Sam and Suzy went to a show today and we had a nice litter box in their cage, with their normal litter... but the box was not covered since it has to fit in the cage. They didn't seem to use it ALL DAY! 

They kept it in until they got home, then they both rushed to their litterbox and did some business. A lot of business actually. 

So is it OK for them to hold it for that long? They started from home at 6 am and then didn't go until they came home just after 8 pm. That's like 14 hours!!! 8O


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe....that sounds terribly uncomfortable!
They must have been very nervous.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Most cats can go 24-36 hours or more. Stubborn little buggers, aren't they! :wink: 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Cleveland won't go on his own  he likes someone to be in the house or even better, going at the same time as him. Maybe he's scared the litter box monster will get him!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Misty said:


> Cleveland won't go on his own  he likes someone to be in the house or even better, going at the same time as him. Maybe he's scared the litter box monster will get him!


How cute! Poor little guy! LOL :lol:


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

My 9 year old cat only goes once a day or less...and when he goes....WOW 8O I have never seen a cat go so much pee in my life  

Abhay


----------



## emmetnlindley (Jul 21, 2004)

When my two went to get neutered, I don't think they went all day long. I left them there for about eight hours and they went straight to the litterbox as soon as they got back home. I couldn't believe how much they went!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Misty said:


> Cleveland won't go on his own  he likes someone to be in the house or even better, going at the same time as him. Maybe he's scared the litter box monster will get him!


Moby does that too... It seems he waits until I'm home to do ANYTHING. For being such a fat cat too.

I have this mouse thing that's rather big and it terrifies him. Julia is half his size and likes it, but it I bounce it toward Moby he freezes and acts as if it slapped him in the face and backs off slowly. Anf by rather big I mean the whole tail included is maybe 5 inches long.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

drjean said:


> Most cats can go 24-36 hours or more. Stubborn little buggers, aren't they! :wink:


You can say that twice! 

Well, today Suzy did use that small litterbox at least once (just number one) so I guess she realized it wasn't so dangerous. Plus it was a shorter day today at the Cat show.

I had no idea they could hold it that long... geeesh... I'm glad they didn't hold it longer than those 14 hours. *phew* I was nervous!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

When we first got Maleke, he was SO scared to leave our side at night that he would hold it. Actually, he would hold it all day and all night and every morning at 5 am he would pee on the bed (with us in it!). This only happened 3 times, after that he got bathroom bootcamp! That fixed the problem completely.


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

I took my kitten to the vet for the first time when she'd just started to use the litterbox. I was concerned she might pee, or worse. My friend said she wouldn't. Well, she didn't, and went to the litterbox immediately when we got home as well. And she was awfully quiet at the vet. Didn't budge when she was vaccinated. She was like a statue all through the visit. Vet had never seen such a thing, and I certainly couldn't believe the change!

About the pee/poop thing. I wonder if this is something you can always rely on when you take kitties/cats to the vet, that they won't pee or poop. I wonder if this is related to nerves, and uncertainty, and new places. Maybe, as they adjust to going to the vet there will be more of a need to put litter in their travel bag?

Nishi


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

When we brought home Marsh he held both #1 and #2 in for 24 hours. I was in a total panic, between calls to my vet and everybody i knew to figure out how to make him go  He was eating and drinking, just not going. 

But he adapted and as soon as i created a huge panic, he went! Big #2 and OMG, i thought he peed as much as a big gallon of water! ROTFL.. it just seemed painfully long to me  

... so, i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

It's funny, Maleke had such a hard time with it, yet Magic was totally and completely at home when we got him. He used the box right away (and I mean right away!). He wasn't timid or scared at all, he's such a sociable and trusting cat!


----------

